# Hunting dog shot



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

..... I have at least 3 neighbors that would and have. Take care of your dogs, or someone else will.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not true at all. most dog guys do everything they can to stay away from private property. many of us turn down good hunting areas just because thiers private property too close. those that don't hurt those that do.
that being said,, what ever happen to common sence? dog's do not understand property lines. so they should be shot?


Frantz said:


> So..... What is the solution to this problem? I mean houndsman feel that it should be OK to allow their dogs to run astray on private property with the excuse that dogs do not know fence lines and private property owners feel it should be OK to shoot anyone, or anything that is trespassing on their property. So I ask, what is the solution?


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

MICHIGANA person other than a person possessing a firearm may, unless previously prohibited in writing or orally by the property owner, enter on foot upon the property of another person for the sole purpose of retrieving a hunting dog. The person shall not remain on the property beyond the reasonable time necessary to retrieve the dog.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

slicktree said:


> MICHIGANA person other than a person possessing a firearm may, unless previously prohibited in writing or orally by the property owner, enter on foot upon the property of another person for the sole purpose of retrieving a hunting dog. The person shall not remain on the property beyond the reasonable time necessary to retrieve the dog.


 
dont shoot my dog and i will be gone before you knew i was there. This law should not be abused either, I never have abused it or used it to my advantage.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

pheasantguy said:


> The only problem I have ever had was with a bow hunter a few years back. He was not the property owner. My dog had crossed the property line and was on point approximately 20 yards from where I was standing, calling her back. I hadn't even noticed the bow hunter until he started yelling and cursing at me and threating my dog and I. I apologized and responded that I would get my dog back and be on my way as quick as possible. This wasn't enough for him and he escalated in to threatening to shoot my dog. I normally stay pretty calm but when he threatened my response was that he had better be able to shoot me also before I blew him off the tree.


I agree that there should be respect on both sides and common sense on both sides. Unfortunately you don't always run into those type of people. I won't call them hunters or sportsman because I don't consider them as such. I had a run in with bow hunter once too when scouting for the gun season and he went balistic. I now have a hunting dog and hunt birds. I've thought about my past experience and wondered what I would do now that I have a dog. I'll keep my thoughts to myself, but I'll say that I think a shotgun will win over a bow most of the time. I wouldn't shoot a dog unless it looked feral(and I mean straight up wild and even then I might not) or sick.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

And how do you handle neighbor dogs that aren't even used for hunting that are constantly chasing deer across your land during hunting season??? We tried talking to the neighbors, calling the local sheriff, DNR, etc. and basically they tell you there is nothing they can do for you. It's awful when you shoot someone's pet but ultimately it's the owners responsibility to take care of the dog and know your boundaries but when people have tried numerous attempts to prevent this from happening and the owners just don't care things like that are going to happen. I love that fact that some houndsman and bird dog hunters at least try to know their boundaries and think about it before entering the woods but in my area that would not be the norm. Personally I would have tried to catch the dog and find the owner and explain to him the situation. It's not the dog's fault it's the lack of respect by the owner. They ought to increase the fines for tresspassing to a min of $1000.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> So..... What is the solution to this problem?


Change the law so that it doesnt encourage trespassing to:

1. No, you can't go on someones property without their permission, period.

2. Add fines to owners whos dog are found on others properties.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

captjimtc said:


> And how do you handle neighbor dogs that aren't even used for hunting that are constantly chasing deer across your land during hunting season??? We tried talking to the neighbors, calling the local sheriff, DNR, etc. and basically they tell you there is nothing they can do for you. It's awful when you shoot someone's pet but ultimately it's the owners responsibility to take care of the dog and know your boundaries but when people have tried numerous attempts to prevent this from happening and the owners just don't care things like that are going to happen. I love that fact that some houndsman and bird dog hunters at least try to know their boundaries and think about it before entering the woods but in my area that would not be the norm. Personally I would have tried to catch the dog and find the owner and explain to him the situation. It's not the dog's fault it's the lack of respect by the owner. They ought to increase the fines for tresspassing to a min of $1000.



In your case, someone isn't doing their job, complain to their superiors. They should be citing the owners for violating the leash law.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

What is the solution? It is simple. Law abiding tax payers need to start demanding that laws that are on the books are enforced. Too many times issues such as these are deemed minor, and are improperly handled on both sides of this issue.

There are existing laws right now to help protect both land owners and dog hunters.

This also applies to the issue of dogs just plain ole running loose. There are laws already in place to handle this issue too.


----------



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

brdhntr said:


> In your case, someone isn't doing their job, complain to their superiors. They should be citing the owners for violating the leash law.


 
Not a leash law violation, been through that.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Neal said:


> Change the law so that it doesnt encourage trespassing to:
> 
> 1. No, you can't go on someones property without their permission, period.
> 
> 2. Add fines to owners whos dog are found on others properties.



^^^^^^^^^^Totally Agree With This Statement


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Hunting dogs and deer have not changed the people who own the land have. People have been running dogs for **** and coyotes for years and in the past neighbors never had an issue with. My grandfather used to run dogs and trap and he went all over clinton county and was greeted by neighbors with open arms. Could go deer hunting wherever he thought looked good and had the property owner ask him if he saw anything.

Times have changed and property has been split up 10 different ways so most land owners have 5 acres instead of 150. The days of friendly neighbors, hunting dogs and all the other good stories I heard growing up are gone. I understand there are good and bad people in the world and some wreck a good thing for the rest of us but its sad to know that a few years down the road it will just be a memory. 

Just sad to think about sometimes!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've had one run in with the neighbor. My dog chased a rabbit across the ditch onto his property but I was able to call him off within 5 minutes. That night he thanked me for ruining his hunt. I said "Come on now. It's December 27th and since October first you've been hunting and this is the first time this has happened. Come to think of it, it never happened last year either. It would seem that I'm doing good and making an effort." It was about a year later and I ran into him and he said that after deer season, I could run the dog all I wanted over there.

Some people like to push the law and for that we all suffer, dog owner or not. 

There used to be a day when people respected each other and lived by the motto "do unto others as you would have done unto you"


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

ok i have hunted with hounds for awhile **** hunting and bird hunting for one the whole you should be charge if your dog runs onto some one else property  don't agree with it like stated before the best of trained dogs will sometimes travel onto privet land they are doing what they were tarined to do. now i do agree with it if your dog is just running wild on the land and you have no idea were it is or have no way of controlling the dog via electronic collar or comands. and in my experience since i have hunted over walkers, and blueticks and other hounds when they are on a track they are sounding off and sound nothing like a coyote nor does it look like one and the guy who shot the dog should be charged to the fullest extent of the law 

just my 2 cents


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I had to take a break in my post.

I live in the land of 10 acre parcels and it's impossible to keep animals for setting foot on other property. 

I go out of the way not to mess with hunters on other propeties and in the rare instance I have to retrieve my dog(s) I unload my gun and set it against a tree before doing so. I avoid any area that I may have a problem. Those areas can be hunted after deer season is over and the likelihood of problems is vitually nill.

A coyote and a walker, baying on trail are so different, it's not even worth consideration.

Lastly, I am very glad that didn't happen to me, as I'm very afraid of what my reaction would be.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Neal said:


> Change the law so that it doesnt encourage trespassing to:
> 
> 1. No, you can't go on someones property without their permission, period.
> 
> 2. Add fines to owners whos dog are found on others properties.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35075&highlight=retrieve+dogs
I know it seems unfair to land owners but we do have the right to retrieve.
I can call my dog off the tree so I don't have to retrieve my dog very often. I understand why property owners don't want other people or dogs on their land, but dogs do and will continue to cross the bounderies. If we were to leave them there treed all night I think property owners would have a bigger concearn.

Ed


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

eino said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35075&highlight=retrieve+dogs
> I know it seems unfair to land owners but we do have the right to retrieve.
> I can call my dog off the tree so I don't have to retrieve my dog very often. I understand why property owners don't want other people or dogs on their land, but dogs do and will continue to cross the bounderies. If we were to leave them there treed all night I think property owners would have a bigger concearn.
> 
> Ed


I know the law say you have a right to retrieve, that's why I stated it should be changed.



> If we were to leave them there treed all night I think property owners would have a bigger concearn.


Well that should be the decision of the land owner. Your options would be to ask for permission in advance, ask permission while dogs are there, wait for your dogs to leave the property. Plus if the dogs are treed all night, that would give the landowner time to have the law come out and hand out fines.

To be honest I support dog hunters and understand the incidental straying onto private property happens, However I am strongly against anyone entering my property without my permission.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

My fault. I didn't realize that's what you were saying. I see it now. Either way, I agree it's a problem.

Ed


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Everyone has said it "Respect" is all it comes down to. Just like any other method of hunting there has to be respect. If everyone keeps coming down on the other guy's way of hunting its all going to be over. It might be running dogs first then it might be something else but it will all end. Let's just remember we are all sportsman.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

oziedon said:


> Not a leash law violation, been through that.


From the post I quoted above:
And how do you handle neighbor dogs that aren't even used for hunting that are constantly chasing deer across your land during hunting season??? We tried talking to the neighbors, calling the local sheriff, DNR, etc. and basically they tell you there is nothing they can do for you. 

That is a blatant violation of the MI leash law, there is not a county in the state where it is legal to allow your dog to run wild at any time of the year. If the sheriff is not citing the owner with the dog, they are not doing their job.


----------

